# A day early



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Gotta get this in before I get jumped:grin:

Basementgeek will be celebrating his birthday tomorrow and I wish him well and all the best. He provides great input here at TSF and is deserved his due!! I have met him in person and feel he should be highly regarded as a beneficial member within this forum. 

Let's give a hand to BG for being hereray:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and happy birthday BG!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Happy Birthday for tomorrow. *:birthday::4-cheers:
*Have a great day*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hey BG we got you a poster for your birthday but it appears you already have it.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Happy birthday for tomorrow! I hope you have a great time.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Happy birthday for tomorrow! Enjoy the day!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Happy birthday to morrow . . happy birthday to morrow . .


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for the Birthday wishes * everybody*, much appreciated. Thanks for the poster Wrench :laugh:

Other spending the day, mostly alone, it is a big day for me. It is the first day of Social Security :4-jump1:

BG


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

happy birthday


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A very Happy Birthday B_G.... and many more of 'em too...:wave:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday BG, I hope you have a good 'un


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday BG. Hope you have a good one!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday BG!:smile:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Guys !!

BG


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy birthday!!! =D


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hope I'm not too late - *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

happy birthday!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I am starting to get a little embarrassed here with all this attention. Thanks again to all for taking the time to write. It does bring a smile to my old face :laugh:

BG


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Happy be-lated birthday!!

Take it easy!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Coolfreak:

Thank you. Really, all days I take it pretty easy anymore.:wave:

BG


----------

